# Pics of my collection:



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I finally started getting familiar with my new camera. Here are some highlights

Hmmm.....kinda small eh?

I guess I need to work with it some more......


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Smaller groups maybe?


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

It's kinda tricky to post good pics on HT.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*If...*

If you start a photo album on hobbytalk you can upload bigger images to the photo album.
Then you can post a link to the picture in the photo album in a post...
Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Need some more AFXes. :devil: 


Great shots CF! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice collection :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

roadrner said:


> Need some more AFXes. :devil:
> 
> 
> Great shots CF! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


Actually, I DO have some more AFXs. Many of them have JL bods. 

Those pictures show roughly about half of the whole collection, maybe a little more than half. I haven't counted them all yet. The new job has been keeping me busy. 

That's probably a good thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Your collection is looking pretty derned good to me, CF! I have many in your pics and I really like them too!


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I really like this Mustang Transformer

BTW, I started a photo album in my gallery. I'll add to it as I get the chance.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> I really like this Mustang Transformer


And to think I was the only one out there that went for the "you call that a car" style... 

Jeff


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a couple of transformer mustangs. They don't like overpasses too well, so they sit in the drawer most of the time.
Jim


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> I have a couple of transformer mustangs. They don't like overpasses too well, so they sit in the drawer most of the time.
> Jim


 Pssst, Jim!...run them in the closed position!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Darn Joez, never thought of that! What's the point of the transformer then? 

Later that day... I tried them in the closed position as you suggested and guess what, they made all the way around the track. And, they cornered so much better. Gee Joez, you are a lifesaver!
Jim


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> Darn Joez, never thought of that! What's the point of the transformer then?
> 
> Later that day... I tried them in the closed position as you suggested and guess what, they made all the way around the track. And, they cornered so much better. Gee Joez, you are a lifesaver!
> Jim


 Ok heh! I have a question for your question, Jim. What is the point of making a robot look like a Mustang if you are not going to run it AS a Mustang in the closed position? Hmmmm...hehehe! 

I pulled my VHS copy of "Transformers, The Movie" from the shelf and popped it into my VCR. I spent countless hours going over every inch of the tape, Jim. You see, you really got me thinking about your question. What IS the point of the transformer then? Well, after playing it forwards and back, fast and slow, I have no clear answer. I did, however see that all of the transforming cars were always in the closed (vehicle shape) position whenever they were driving on any road. 

Your guess is as good as mine but general laws of physics still apply. 
I really like my Transformer mustangs too. I wish they would have made Bumblebee. (yellow VW bug)

Happy slotting!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Joez-
I appreciate the research with the video. Countless hours reviewing the vcr tape? Aren't you guys out of hibernation yet in MN? Oh well, I guess long winters means more time in the basement on slots!

Jim


----------

